# Storing Cigars in Tubes



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all... first post here, and I did a earch but didn't find anything. I just received a box of Davidoff Nicaragua cigars and they came in tubes. How should I store them? Remove them from the tubes, leave them in the tubes as is, or store in the tubes, but remove the end cap of the tube? It was an expensive box, so I don't want to mess it up.. All my other cigars are stored "naked" but this is the first box in tubes I've purchased, and my first box of Davidoffs.

Thanks for the help in advance.

RD

:???:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Personally I leave them in the tubes and remove the caps.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Personally I leave them in the tubes and remove the caps.


+1. IMO it is the best of both worlds- you get the labeling on the tubo and the stick can breathe.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh....and :welcome: to Puff! Make sure to check out the new Puffer fish forum and introduce yourself to everybody.


----------



## Aficionado de Perfectos (Sep 27, 2013)

What do you folks know about the longevity of cigars in tubes? I've smoked the cigars in glass tubes sealed with wax or some other tightly fit wrap and everything seemed to have kept well even after not being in a humidor for a month, and I'm told they can sit for much longer. There are also cigars in tubes that had a cork top that I didn't think would keep very well outside of a humidor. Then, there are the metal tubes with screw-on caps that I didn't feel were for out of humidor storage, but rather just for safe transport from home to a lounge or wherever.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I follow the naked school of thought. My belief is that maximizing the surface area of exposure to the humidity and cedar aroma of a humidor is the best way to store a cigar. I like cigars that have been resting naked for a couple of weeks just a little better than fresh out of the cello/tube. I find the very faint cedar aroma which infuses in the wrapper to give the cigar a little more smoothness. Of course, there are plenty people who enjoy some sticks fresh out of the tube. There is also the risk of some minor wrapper damage if storing cigars absolutely naked. My recommendation would be to experiment, and see what you like best.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I store them with the caps off after inspecting them and letting them acclimate to my rH (62). Then the caps go back on but just a thread or two so they breathe.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> I find the very faint cedar aroma which infuses in the wrapper to give the cigar a little more smoothness.


I feel like and fair number of the tubes I have seen were cedar lined... you would think it would be pretty tough to get better 360º cedar coverage than that... If I have the room, I like to leave them in the tubes and take the cap off... less because of the cedar and more because of the protection they get...my knobby mitts have mauled a few sticks shuffling around in the humi so the more protection the better. I also keep around a bigger tube or too for a "quickie travel humidor" when I don't want to haul the multi stick one around for a night on the town.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, right now I have them in the humi with the screw-on caps removed. I like the idea of possibly storing a few naked and the rest with the caps removed and see if I can tell any difference. We'll see. If I can resist, I'll let 'em rest in there for a couple of weeks and then try one of each and report back if there was any difference.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dr. Conny said:


> I feel like and fair number of the tubes I have seen were cedar lined... you would think it would be pretty tough to get better 360º cedar coverage than that... If I have the room, I like to leave them in the tubes and take the cap off... less because of the cedar and more because of the protection they get...my knobby mitts have mauled a few sticks shuffling around in the humi so the more protection the better. I also keep around a bigger tube or too for a "quickie travel humidor" when I don't want to haul the multi stick one around for a night on the town.


Both cedar sleeves and tubes are far more prone to mold growth than are cigars stored in cello, or naked. That's the main reason I remove both. Now that I'm in a wineador, it's a non-issue, but a lingering habit nonetheless.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've read reviews of tubed cigars that were stored that way for decades and smoked amazingly well. I don't think there's any harm to just leaving it in the tube as is came. It will probably take longer to come around to your desired smokeable RH, it it's not already there, and should preserve the current flavor profile for some time. 

Personal preference...whatever you feel like doing. Maybe experiment with leaving one in the tube sealed, one in the tube uncapped, and one totally out of the tube, and compare how they smoke.


----------



## njsket (Sep 11, 2013)

I was actually wondering the same thing I bought some while I was deployment, and didn't know what was the best way to store them. Thanks for the input


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Very timely topic. I ordered some singles from Thompson which arrived today in individual tubes inside a plastic bag. Normally they just come in bags, no tubes. Wondered if I should toss them in the humi or remove them.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Just to be clear what kind of tubes I was talking about, the Davidoff's came in aluminum tubes with aluminum screw on caps. No cedar.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Cigars in tubes will age better but slower. Still need to keep it in a humidor.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigar Guru said:


> Cigars in tubes will age better


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Care to elaborate?


I'm terribly sorry, but I'm too tired, too old to repeat my previous posts. But it is in here. Somewhere.

Shorter Version:

I'm with the lot that believes in Slow Aging. Less Oxygen, less airing out = lesser oils/esters/essences lost, but slower ammonia dissipation. The Tube will allow lesser introduction of oxygen.


----------



## njsket (Sep 11, 2013)

The tubes I have are slip on caps and cedar lined


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigar Guru said:


> I'm terribly sorry, but I'm too tired, too old to repeat my previous posts. But it is in here. Somewhere.
> 
> Shorter Version:
> 
> I'm with the lot that believes in Slow Aging. Less Oxygen, less airing out = lesser oils/esters/essences lost, but slower ammonia dissipation. The Tube will allow lesser introduction of oxygen.


I'll buy slower, but not necessarily "better". I've read MRN's book and he certainly makes a strong point about his "mini wine in the bottle effect," but he's addressing Cuban cigars exclusively, meaning no pre-aged tobaccos, extreme time lines and cooler temperatures as well.

For most, the risk of mold from tubes and cedar sleeves far out weighs any potential, and certainly minimal benefit, at least IMHO.


----------



## PreemoX2 (Aug 10, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Personally I leave them in the tubes and remove the caps.


Another +1 to this. I've just started doing this and the ones that come wrapped, I cut the ends off so it can breathe a little better.


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

*storing a tubed cigar*

I was recently gifted a 3 "pack" of Gurkha Royale Reserves for my birthday. How would I go about storing these wax dipped tubes? Would the was seal in the congac smell and taste?


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> For most, the risk of mold from tubes and cedar sleeves far out weighs any potential, and certainly minimal benefit, at least IMHO.


I understand where you are coming from. This has indeed happened to me so long ago when I didn't yet know what I was doing.

This is a very real risk especially since some tubes get opened and inspected by customers/employees in over humidified stores. Therefore introducing higher than advised rh. I forgot that it was not common knowledge to let it acclimate at your humidor rh before resealing the cap. This way, the cigar and micro climate inside is assured of your perfect rh.

As for the aging in airtight containers having little benefit, I believe it is leaps better than frequently allowing the oils to oxidize. Not imposing this way though. Up to you to try or not.

And Non-Cubans benefit well with aging as well. Not all though, which is like Cuban cigars. Some benefit from aging, some don't, some suffer from it.

Like Padrons for example. It is widely known that they are great ROTT or after some rest, and that they no longer benefit from aging because the tobacco used is already so old. But I've been slow aging them and they do indeed become better compared to the ones aged traditionally. The boxes that were allowed to breathe (2 years before I gave them away) soon taste like plain air, while the slow aged (I believe the oldest partial box I have is about 6 years) taste better than ROTT.

I can't describe the flavor but all truly aged great cigars gain something common. Even between Cubans and Non-Cubans. There is this certain (muskiness?) that comes out. And the flavors marry to the point that I can no longer distinguish them individually. The cigar simply tastes ethereal.

Sorry... I'm blabbering.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigar Guru said:


> I understand where you are coming from. This has indeed happened to me so long ago when I didn't yet know what I was doing.
> 
> This is a very real risk especially since some tubes get opened and inspected by customers/employees in over humidified stores. Therefore introducing higher than advised rh. I forgot that it was not common knowledge to let it acclimate at your humidor rh before resealing the cap. This way, the cigar and micro climate inside is assured of your perfect rh.
> 
> ...


This is good stuff here, fellers, but if you're going to follow it, make damn sure you know what you're doing, first!


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: storing a tubed cigar*

If you are really concerned, store them with your other infused sticks just to be safe, that is if you have an infused humidor/tupperdor. If not, this would be a good time to consider one :biggrin:. Technically the wax *should* seal everything in because it is airtight. If I was in the same spot, I would store them in one of my regular humis. But then again I wouldn't min a little cognac aroma here and there.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: storing a tubed cigar*



midnight warrior said:


> I was recently gifted a 3 "pack" of Gurkha Royale Reserves for my birthday. How would I go about storing these wax dipped tubes? Would the was seal in the congac smell and taste?


 IMO, any infused stick should be smoked asap, since the flavoring dissipates relatively quickly. Granted, wax sealed glass is pretty tight, which will slow the process significantly, but not prevent it.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> This is good stuff here, fellers, but if you're going to follow it, make damn sure you know what you're doing, first!


For sure. Lots of potential to lose thousands of cash if aging is done wrong. Especially with Slow Aging (air tight). Wouldn't want you guys to end up with fertilizer after years of aging.

Also, Herf's method will yield spectacular results as well. The choice is yours whether you join his camp mine. Mind you fellas, I've smoked a handful of cigars aged his way that were were sublime as well.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I recently smoked one with about 14 years of age and didn't like it. It was sealed in a glass tub with a cork end that was wrapped. Didn't seem to have matured like most cigars with that much age. Going forward I'll either remove them or at least uncap the end.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Cigar Guru said:


> ...It is widely known that they are great ROTT ...


Guys, please end this abbreviation madness. IMHO TI BS.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

mrnuke said:


> Guys, please end this abbreviation madness. IMHO TI BS.


hehehe. Old guy just trying to get with the youngins. YOLO as they say?


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

LGHT said:


> I recently smoked one with about 14 years of age and didn't like it. It was sealed in a glass tub with a cork end that was wrapped. Didn't seem to have matured like most cigars with that much age. Going forward I'll either remove them or at least uncap the end.


Hmmm. Perhaps the cork was compromised? Or the environment in the tub was not optimal? 10 years + with airtight aging should have good results already. 15 to 20 is the sweet spot for me for the majority of my cigars.

What was the cigar? How did it smoke? If you don't mind me asking. I might have some of those that I should check up on.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigar Guru said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps the cork was compromised? Or the environment in the tub was not optimal? 10 years + with airtight aging should have good results already. 15 to 20 is the sweet spot for me for the majority of my cigars.
> 
> What was the cigar? How did it smoke? If you don't mind me asking. I might have some of those that I should check up on.


That's the first thing that came to mind when I read his post. Dry corks do not age well at all and can even rot. It could also have to do with the type of cork used, but you'd at least want to assume that a cigar maker would use good cork.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Cigar Guru said:


> 10 years + with airtight aging should have good results already. 15 to 20 is the sweet spot for me for the majority of my cigars.


Wow! I was still running in diapers when you bought the cigars you are smoking today. I was under the impression that after about 5 years, the flavors start to degrade, and the stick starts to lose body and complexity. These dam' organic materials!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Cigar Guru said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps the cork was compromised? Or the environment in the tub was not optimal? 10 years + with airtight aging should have good results already. 15 to 20 is the sweet spot for me for the majority of my cigars.
> 
> What was the cigar? How did it smoke? If you don't mind me asking. I might have some of those that I should check up on.


It was a hoyo I believe and the seal was good. I'm sure it was better, but just not as good as I would have expected. Very light and mild.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Dr. Conny said:


> I feel like and fair number of the tubes I have seen were cedar lined... you would think it would be pretty tough to get better 360º cedar coverage than that...


I have a few in metal that have a cedar lining, but the ones I don't like are in all glass with no lining at all.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

mrnuke said:


> Wow! I was still running in diapers when you bought the cigars you are smoking today. I was under the impression that after about 5 years, the flavors start to degrade, and the stick starts to lose body and complexity. These dam' organic materials!


I think Herf would have a better idea here but I think yes. Cigars that are allowed to breathe mostly peak at around that time. But some can have some more staying power. Even when allowed to breathe.

Some Pre-Sandinista cigars and some very old Davidoffs come to mind.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

LGHT said:


> It was a hoyo I believe and the seal was good. I'm sure it was better, but just not as good as I would have expected. Very light and mild.


Ahhh, I have not had the pleasure of possessing those cigars that you describe. I don't have many Honduran Hoyos.


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: storing a tubed cigar*

Hey thanks guys. I actually have a small tupperware I could use. Idk why I didnt just think of that.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you plan on smoking the cigars in the near future, it is better to expose them to some air, not to mention allowing the rh to settle.
I have smokes many 10+ yr old cigars that have always been stored in the tubes and they have been spectacular...that said, you must have a
stable environment for them.... as Don said, mold id not your friend...

On a side note, make sure you keep the tubes as they look cool in a shirt pocket when going out on the town...


----------



## Nuvolari (May 4, 2013)

*Tubos - do they still go in the humidor?*

I've got a handful of tubos (aluminum) in transit from CBID and have never had one in my custody for more than a day or two before being smoked...

So, what's a brother to do, put them in the humidor with the cello wrapped sticks and unwrapped island smokes? Is that even necessary? Will introducing an aluminum container somehow impact the flavor of my other sticks?:noidea:

You learned insight is greatly appreciated!:yo:


----------



## TacticalStogie (Oct 8, 2013)

*To Tubos or not to Tubos????*

Quick question, Should I keep some cigars that I recieved in tubes (Rocky Patel Decade Toro Tubos gift set) even while being stored in my humidor? Does it matter?

Thanks,

Kell
Houston, TX


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Tubos - do they still go in the humidor?*

I personally like to rest them naked and toss the tube. I also am skeptical of aluminum in the humi, but I do this with glass tubes as well. I've read on here that some take the lid off and leave the sticks in the tube so they can breathe but are also protected. I just try to not mess with them too much so that the wrappers stay undamaged. Long story short, my vote is for naked. (But I'm a newb, hopefully a vet BOTL will steer us in the right direction if I'm totally off.)


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Tubos - do they still go in the humidor?*

I keep them in the tubes and in my humidor. I've never noticed an issue. For the most part I store cigars the way I received them.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Tubos - do they still go in the humidor?*

I store them in the tube with the caps removed. I haven't noticed any off flavor due to the aluminum but i've never kept one for longer than a few months before smoking.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Come on guys! I have a strict rule about not discouraging people from asking questions that have already been asked, but this is ridiculous. In the past week, we've had 4 threads about this topic and two just today! At least look and see what's currently trending on the forum, before you post up such a basic query.

I've merged all of the current threads.


----------



## TacticalStogie (Oct 8, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Come on guys! I have a strict rule about not discouraging people from asking questions that have already been asked, but this is ridiculous. In the past week, we've had 4 threads about this topic and two just today! At least look and see what's currently trending on the forum, before you post up such a basic query.
> 
> I've merged all of the current threads.


Sorry about that.. New here.. Will search in the future. Thanks for directing to the answer og my question.

Kell,
Houston,TX


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TacticalStogie said:


> Sorry about that.. New here.. Will search in the future. Thanks for directing to the answer og my question.
> 
> Kell,
> Houston,TX


No worries, Kell. We all gotta learn. The L-A-S-T thing I want to do is send anyone running for the search function (although it's admittedly an amazing thing). Puff's been around since the last century and, as such, every possible question has been asked and answered a hundred times. Thing is, if everyone just hit search, every time they had a question, we'd have nothing to talk about.


----------



## TacticalStogie (Oct 8, 2013)

Right!!!

I will search the mundane question, but post the ones that I find a little out of the ordinary or more interesting 

Kell,
Houston, TX

“Happiness? A good cigar, a good meal, a good cigar and a good woman – or a bad woman; it depends on how much happiness you can handle.” 

~George Burns~


----------

